# How about a LSC ice fishing outing?



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Haven't had one in 2 years.

How about either Feb. 17 or 18 or Feb 24 or 25.
Probably the 18th or 25th being Sunday would be better for many. 

The last 2 times we had one we went out from Crocker and Geno's.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Haven't had one in 2 years.
> 
> How about either Feb. 17 or 18 or Feb 24 or 25.
> Probably the 18th or 25th being Sunday would be better for many.
> ...


The LSCWA is holding their annual Kid's Ice Fishing Event on the 18th in Fair Haven.
How about the 25th for the ms LSC outing?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I would attend but I dont have any ice fishing stuff and would enjoy being in a shanty if ya know what I mean:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i'm in


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Mike we have one going here if your interested
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169839


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Springer4Ever said:


> Mike we have one going here if your interested
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169839


 Didn't notice that thread til now. Can't make it that weekend. Will be at BPS for thier Outfitters Weekend.

Let do another on the 25th.


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

25th sounds good to me!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Slick fishing said:


> I would attend but I dont have any ice fishing stuff and would enjoy being in a shanty if ya know what I mean:lol: Cya Slick


If I go I will have all you need. I don't have an ATV this year so we will have to walk or catch a ride. I have a big shanty and heat + all the other stuff you need. Sun the 25th sounds good to me so far. I need to check the date and make sure I don't have a bowling tourney to go to on that date. Jim.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

I would be in for the 18th, but have plans to hed up to the bay for the weekend of the 25th. 

Also will be out this sun at day break somewhere around the crocker area.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm in for the 25th!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

slowpoke said:


> If I go I will have all you need. I don't have an ATV this year so we will have to walk or catch a ride. I have a big shanty and heat + all the other stuff you need. Sun the 25th sounds good to me so far. I need to check the date and make sure I don't have a bowling tourney to go to on that date. Jim.


I might have a ride for you Jim.

Hows the bowling this year. After 4 years of struggling with my timing, I got it straightened out. Been averaging about 215 for the last 6-7 weeks. (includes 2- 700's, first in 3 years for those)


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm in for the 25th. Hopefully I will be able to break out the new four wheeler. If so I may be able to take a person or two in the trailer. I will also bring a big pot of venison chili and a stove (weather permiting).


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Sounds interesting........................ah nevermind


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm game for the 25th...Be out of town on the 18th....As least as it stands now.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

I will bring some type of food also, my smoked apple wood sharp cheddar venison salami log. Or maybee some boiled boneless perch fillets with cocktail sauce. My carriboue is all gone. Sounds like a good time. seeya


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> Sounds interesting........................ah nevermind


Ahh come on John. Get off your warm butt and join us!!!!!!


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

The 25th sounds good to me, I am in if we do it then.

Tom


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Ahh come on John. Get off your warm butt and join us!!!!!!


Even though I already did my annual ice fishing trip, I guess I could give it another shot. Don't expect me to catch anything though!  Who's bringing the Perch milk? :lol:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Either day for me.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Either day for me too. I fish everyday!! seeya


----------



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

I think SEAWEED is in charge of the perch milk:yikes:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Mike the elder and gone fishing? I thought we had an age limit on this outing? O well I guess all are welcome. You can put your walkers on my shanty if you need a ride out. I'll try to get you guys back before wheel of fortune comes on.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> Mike the elder and gone fishing? I thought we had an age limit on this outing? O well I guess all are welcome. You can put your walkers on my shanty if you need a ride out. I'll try to get you guys back before wheel of fortune comes on.


OK, that does it! Im calling the chief and make sure you are put on rest room cleaning duty the day of the outing!!! .. Dang smart aleck kids!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Never fished LSC, would like to hitch a ride out, if it's more than 1/2 mile walk.


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

Count me in either weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!

shawn


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

Im in if im still alive at the end of feb:yikes:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Man is thread getting funny, Mike thanks for getting on John to make it out because if you did not I was going to give him a hard time, I figure I dont like the cold like John but I will show up just to see everyone:evil:.. 

Ed that was funny:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have to see if I have a warm pair of boots:lol: I havent been icefishing in a long time, you should see my warm weather shoes for fishing nice slip on boat shoes:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

You guys have resurrected Slick icefishing? impressive...

I plan to hit both outings as well..............


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah if the fish are going good in Lanse Creuse Bay around the 25th, I'm in. If not, then I gotta head elsewhere and find the fish.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

gilly said:


> You guys have resurrected Slick icefishing? impressive...
> 
> I plan to hit both outings as well..............


Hey Gilly lets be clear :lol: I am not taking up the hobby I am doing it just because it's a MS get togeather.. We got some fine people on hear and I enjoy there company.. Who knows maybe I will catcha fish or two inside some ones shanty:lol: Cya Slick

PS...Gilly you got a extra pair of boots:lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Slick fishing said:


> Man is thread getting funny, Mike thanks for getting on John to make it out because if you did not I was going to give him a hard time, I figure I dont like the cold like John but I will show up just to see everyone:evil:..
> 
> Ed that was funny:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have to see if I have a warm pair of boots:lol: I havent been icefishing in a long time, you should see my warm weather shoes for fishing nice slip on boat shoes:lol: Cya Slick


OK Slick, we can fish together. I'll send my kid out the day before so we can have some fish in our bucket to say we didn't get skunked!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> OK Slick, we can fish together. I'll send my kid out the day before so we can have some fish in our bucket to say we didn't get skunked!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

lets you and i put ol' ESOX in a headlock and see if we cant talk him into gettin his fanny out there on the ice w/us:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: i'd love to come on up and meet all you MSers and yank some of those yellow bellies


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Slick, If your a size 12 I have a pair of pac boots you can have. Wore them one time two years ago when the jumbos were hot by Gino's. I always wore my house shoes or slip ons until I got to the launch when it was super cold to avoid having my feet sweat w/ the longer drive. Well, it just happened that the one time I don't have my work boots in the truck for a back up, I left my pacs on the boot dryer at home:rant: . Since I had a buddy that drove a long way to catch some jumbos, I did not want to waste time going home. I purchased the only pair of $50 boots for 70$ the bait shop had. Unfornunately, they were 3 sizes too big:lol: . I was able too keep my slip ons on under them though . I justified the expense to my wife by telling her they would be a b-day gift to my bro-in-law(even left the tags on). They have not moved since. We did catch some incredible perch that day so it was worth it (to me,not her). I have done some silly things to catch fish, but this was way up there. The boots are all I have to offer, all of my other mis-sized apparal is spoken for:lol: . Get your warmed weather butt out there and catch some fish!!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Watch out Ed. I'll empty my pee-pee bag in your fishing hole when you're not looking.:lol:


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Slick are you bringing the Gulp?I know its been awhile since you icefished Slick but you CANNOT bring your crawler harnesses!!:evil: Count me in but have we settled on a day and place?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey there Illbeoutside I will take you up on your offer because I havent had a good pair of pack boot or snowmobile boots in some time and I more than likley give them back to you after the MS outing.. I will get in touch with you before hand.. Cya Slick


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Me and my brother are in and if u need a place we all can meet at the dnr launch by the spillway, big lot, bring some fish friers and have a cook out right there at the lot or on the ice and everyone can run there 4 wheelers and snow mobles out from the launch or can help others by bring a trailer and taken friends from the sit out a few miles out, for those walleye and jumbo perch so they dont have to walk. should be safe ice far out there by then


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds fun, Im in. I will gather up Kbkrause as well and bring him along.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I might have a ride for you Jim.
> 
> Hows the bowling this year. After 4 years of struggling with my timing, I got it straightened out. Been averaging about 215 for the last 6-7 weeks. (includes 2- 700's, first in 3 years for those)


Hey Slick. If I go I will have all the fishing stuff you will need. You just bring yourself and some warm clothes. I have a fish trap voyager and it's big enough for both of us. We could meet somewhere in between LSC and ride together or you can meet he here in Davison, I live just south of 69 now, Just need Mike or someone to take us out because that Voyager is a hand full to pull very far.
Mike I'll take you up on that ride, as far as bowling is going I have my good days and my bad days. I did get a 299 this year and I am high average on our Eagle league on Thursday with 208, well I was high average, slip a little, hope to get back up there this week. Jim.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I can probably make it. I will bring the goose summer sausage too!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the parking lot idea. But we may have some legal issues trying to cross Jefferson with four-wheelers and trailers. You are referring to the parking lot up the street from Eddie's aren't you?

Any comments guys?


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Park at the DNR launch not across the street lot of space at the launch


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

That launch was PACKED this weekend, even as cold and windy as it was. You better get there eaely if you want to park there. 

And I don't think they'll take too kindly to a bunch of guys setting up barbecues in their parking lot.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

well with genos letting u park there i think the launch will slim down and by that time people will be parking on the ice so that might make alot more room what is the date for the ice trip the i seen the 25 is that right


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

I am in.............

Fish on:coolgleam


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

If those dumb bastids start parking on the ice it won't take long to screw up the ice at the ramp. The first five feet will be open water in no time.


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> If those dumb bastids start parking on the ice it won't take long to screw up the ice at the ramp. The first five feet will be open water in no time.


Need some good stiff planks............

BB


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

When and where is the final?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Feb 25th.

Either head out from Gino's, Crocker or like me,I'll go out from Metro day sail.
Be on Channel 7. Will deside exact lake locaton later according to the bite.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll have to phone this one in . I'm being forced to fish that stupid Lake Simcoe again that weekend. Maybe I'll have my limit of 14 inch perch by then and will be able to join you guy's  (that'll be the day). Maybe we can do a March M&G too?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> That launch was PACKED this weekend, even as cold and windy as it was. You better get there eaely if you want to park there.
> 
> And I don't think they'll take too kindly to a bunch of guys setting up barbecues in their parking lot.


Mike, were guys parking on the ice to unload machines? We have done that before without ant problems.OOPS, didn't see your other post..... Al


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Big Bob said:


> I am in.............
> 
> Fish on:coolgleam


BIG BOB, PLEASE BRING AN ANCHOR ALONG INCASE YOU AND JERRY DECIDE TO GO ICE SAILING AGAIN!!!!!!! :help: :chillin: Al


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

That was a wild ride.........I got the fastest shanty in Macomb county. 0 to 35 mph in 15 seconds:lol: I still tell that story.:tdo12: 


Fish on:coolgleam


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Big Bob said:


> That was a wild ride.........I got the fastest shanty in Macomb county. 0 to 35 mph in 15 seconds:lol: I still tell that story.:tdo12:
> 
> 
> Fish on:coolgleam


I will have to dig out the pics I took from my shanty as you guys "departed". :help: Al


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

AL D. said:


> I will have to dig out the pics I took from my shanty as you guys "departed". :help: Al


I still have the copy you gave me some where.........Ol Jerry has not asked me to go ice fishing to since......:lol: 

Fish on:coolgleam


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

me and ballgame19 will be there. mabe fost too. will think of somthing to bring
and of coarse beeeeeeeeeer:evil:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to try to make it but like Slowpoke I have the Voyager and my 3wheeler gave up the ghost acouple of weeks ago in Sebewaing. Anyone able to tow me out and back? No way am I going to drag that 100# plus monster out.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys I know we dont know the location yet because of the bite, but anyone interested in breakfast before hand at some resturant? Here I go wanting to eat again:lol: if anyone is intersted let me know..

The big question who's shanty will I be in? Slowpoke, Gone fishing, I need to know I will have a nice warm place to fish from:lol:.. Who ever I fish with I will meet at the ramp unless we do the breakfast thing.. I just found this old snowmobile suit I had actually it was the wifes when here family was big into snowmobiling tell me this not old, check out this picture..I was almost going to put this up for free on the website, now I am glad I did not because it fits:yikes:.. 

Well I think I am just going to wear my hunting boots, I should be good with those in a shanty dont you think? 
Cya Slick


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I wanna go! I don't have a shanty tho. Anyone have an open spot for me? I am not a real big fan of "bucket in the wind"!!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> If those dumb bastids start parking on the ice it won't take long to screw up the ice at the ramp. The first five feet will be open water in no time.



I kick and scream about that every year. Like the knuckleheads with their 89 Cougar trying to get up the ramp just RIPPING the ice up. Would it be a bad idea to try and designate one side of the ramp or the other,, for MS.comer's with machines and vehicles?? Kinda like a "self policing" thing?? So we don't destroy that ramp too soon. Or are we better off just kinda rotating what side we pull out and unload in, so we don't wear out one side faster than the other??


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Like I said, I will have all the stuff that you need. Maybe we can meet for breakfast some where. I would like that. The only thing is we need to be at the site around day light so we can catch a ride out. Most guys like to be in there spot on the ice at day break so we will need to leave early.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

slowpoke said:


> Like I said, I will have all the stuff that you need. Maybe we can meet for breakfast some where. I would like that. The only thing is we need to be at the site around day light so we can catch a ride out. Most guys like to be in there spot on the ice at day break so we will need to leave early.


alright sounds good we will work out the details as it get closer.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys it dont look like to many of you all wanna do breakfast before hand EH!! Cya Slick


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Slick fishing said:


> Hey guys it dont look like to many of you all wanna do breakfast before hand EH!! Cya Slick


We can meet up at Travis restaurant on Crocker. Check your pm box Slick. Al


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> We can meet up at Travis restaurant on Crocker.


Are they still open??? Went by there a couple weeks ago and it looked like they closed up shop


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Yep! Closed.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

As long as my schedule remains clear for whatever the day is Im in please put me on the list of people whos attending.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

salmonslammer said:


> Are they still open??? Went by there a couple weeks ago and it looked like they closed up shop


Was not aware they were closed, there is always McDonalds on crocker and jefferson...............


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe that Terries Terrace would be open.

How do you think the weather is going to affect the outing this weekend?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

wcalcaterra said:


> I believe that Terries Terrace would be open.
> 
> How do you think the weather is going to affect the outing this weekend?


Are you sure that Terrys terrace is open for breakfast? If so it sounds good to me............... Al


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

How many people are on the preliminary list to attend this outing?Also are we going to have a cookout on the ice like how we did it before?Myself I probaly wont be able to make the breakfeast if there is one but can meet up with the group a little later in the am.Other than my equipment I can bring something else for food to pitch in.
Aaron


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sorry I haven't kept up with this. Haven't been around here alot in the last 2 weeks.

Will try to find time in the next few days with some suggestions or details.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

My father has a boat in a marina real close to Terrys and we get breakfast there in the morning during the summer.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Breakfast, theres a place off shook and jefferson is called Lake breeze there open in the morning also there is a new place between metro park(16 mile) and south river road on the west side by the fire station across from peirIII


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

gunner7848 said:


> Breakfast, theres a place off shook and jefferson is called Lake breeze there open in the morning also there is a new place between metro park(16 mile) and south river road on the west side by the fire station across from peirIII


I would recommend the place across from the fire department or Terry's. That other place doesn't impress me at all! I think the place is called Benvenuto's.
Now I just hope that the water isn't all dirty with runoff from the warm temp's.


----------



## StClairMuskrat (Aug 22, 2006)

terrys has 2.50 breakfasts that fill ya up and get ya going but they do not open till nine on weedays 7 on weekends.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Update: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=173897


----------

